# Extreme Halloween Wine Bottle Make-Over! (Vampire Wine)



## BigScream (Oct 5, 2010)

I happened to see a really good idea executed really badly at a recent visit to a Halloween Store: Wine Replacement labels for your wine bottles for a Halloween party. The faux labels are to present the bottles as blood rather than wine. The store wanted $4-$6 for totally uncreative, uninspired labels. So...I was inspired to make some for everyone to use.










Rather than re-post this entire project here, I'm hoping it's ok to link to the exact project.

PROJECT:
http://booityourself.blogspot.com/2010/09/swap-your-wine-labels-with-blood-labels.html

FREE LABELS:
http://www.booityourself.com/wine/


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice -- thank you!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool. Nice work and Thank you!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Those look great.
Thanks


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool! Very nice work. Thanks for going to the creative effort and sharing!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very creative, beautifully mastered. Thanks.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very nice - downloading now!

Thanks


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those are great! Thanks.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are very cool. Thanks for Sharing


----------



## tbishop (Sep 23, 2009)

Very Nice. Thanks for the freebie


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## robplanet (Sep 15, 2010)

That is so cool. I just bought some labels on eBay and it cost me $6.50. I like yours much better. Nice artwork and very creative. BTW, anyone know how to make bottles look aged (i.e., dusty, cobwebs). I want to display them on a shelf. :jol:


----------



## BigScream (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a great idea I didn't think of! My first thought is baby powder and that fake cob web stuff. Take the bottles outside, put a big squeeze bottle of baby powder nearby,
and squeeze it hard so a plume of powder bursts straight UP into the air. It will settle and create a very dusty film on the bottles. How do I know? We have a three year old. There's been a film of residual powder everywhere that stuff is applied!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Very generous of you, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

Love your wine bottle labels thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats a neat idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## doink (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautifully done and greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

how ever did i miss these?? nicely done,,, thank you for doing this!!!


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

BigScream said:


> That's a great idea I didn't think of! My first thought is baby powder and that fake cob web stuff. Take the bottles outside, put a big squeeze bottle of baby powder nearby,
> and squeeze it hard so a plume of powder bursts straight UP into the air. It will settle and create a very dusty film on the bottles. How do I know? We have a three year old. There's been a film of residual powder everywhere that stuff is applied!


You could also try using dryer lint - I would think baby powder would be too white? Rub the lint back onto its screen while you hold it over the bottles?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Abstracter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I going to make up a few as we have a number of bottles from the holidays.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this.


----------



## honeybarbieq (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks I'm gonna use this for my first Halloween party


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Great artwork. Thanks for sharing


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks so much. We are having a party at work. These will be fantastic. Thanks for sharing.!!!!


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice! thank you for sharing


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

